# Best place to sell large quantity of old military boards



## Midwestsurplus (Apr 12, 2015)

We recently purchased a 10 story building and contents of a former long time precious metals smelter and refiner and ran across what appears to be their "stash" of high grade 1960s, 70s ands 80s telecom and circuit boards, 1950s telephone equipment, and a lot of other old stuff from Boeing and Honeywell. They must have this good stuff away for a rainy day as it looks far better and older than the kind of boards they processed daily by the ton. We will be selling off the entire sorting, grinding, separating, smelting and refining equipment, including a state-of-the-art lab, in a few months. We have less than a year to empty the building before the real estate goes on the market. First we are looking for a good cash buyer on the boards. Can anyone recommend a straight-up buyer that will offer a fair price per pound and honor their offer once we show up with a truckload? Thanking you in advance.


----------



## Barren Realms 007 (Apr 12, 2015)

Where are you located?


----------



## Midwestsurplus (Apr 12, 2015)

Wichita KS


----------



## denim (Apr 12, 2015)

You might want to try boardsort.com. I' ve had nothing but good times dealing with them.


----------



## JHS (Apr 12, 2015)

Could you post some pictures of the equipment and boards.
Thanks john


----------



## Midwestsurplus (Apr 13, 2015)

Thanks John. I will soon be putting on 5-10 board sample lots, on eBay, of the style and types we have a lot of, to determine if any of these boards have value well beyond the scrap-per-pound prices. I thought I'd at least try it first before hauling everything directly to the smelter. I will have pics of these sample lots posted. It will be a while before we start getting the hard assets of the smelting and refining business ready to sell and photographed. I believe we plan to offer all of the equipment for sale as one lot as a turn-key operation. They were refining karat gold, low grade gold, silver, platinum, palladium and rhodium from jeweler's waste and tons of waste daily before they closed down about five years ago, There are huge grinders and shredders to grind the boards to a fine powder, water separators to separate the plastics, huge tip-and-pour smelting crucible furnaces, 800 gallon rotating digestion tanks, scrubbers, mixers, etc., etc. I will post pics once we have it ready to sell. Thanks again.


----------



## JHS (Apr 14, 2015)

Hey John,

(I really have no idea on the value for some of the materials. Like I said I only posted pictures of about half the items I have. Some of the others include keyboard mylars from around 200+ keyboards, two 5 gallon buckets of peripheral ports such as VGA, PS/2, USB, and Ethernet from motherboards and peripheral devices. There is also a two gallon bucket full of IDE pins with the plastic. I am located in central indiana, about an hour north of Indianapolis. If you want to come take a look and then make an offer that would be okay. Otherwise, do you have an estimate on the worth? 

Amos)

I am not sure where you ate located now.First you said KS,then you say Indiana.
Where are you?
thanks john


----------



## Midwestsurplus (Apr 14, 2015)

John, It appears you are answering another post by another member. I am in Wichita KS. Don't know anything about the quote above. Thanks


----------



## JHS (Apr 14, 2015)

I think I became confused.Sorry about that.
john


----------



## silversaddle1 (Apr 14, 2015)

I have a good buyer that deals in semi loads. Not to far from you.

I just sent them a semi load of 28,000 pounds of boards, no problems.


----------



## 04harleyglide (Jul 26, 2015)

I would definitely be interested in when these items will be offered at auction as I am in Wichita.


----------

